# Installation ISO difference: Which to download?



## jl (Jan 25, 2011)

What is the difference between these two files from the download page? The two were are the following:

FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso	645 MB	7/19/10 12:00:00 AM
FreeBSD-8.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz	1.9 GB	7/19/10 12:00:00 AM

I'm new to FreeBSD and want to test it out. Which one of the two should I download? Are the contents of those two files the same? I was thinking probably not as they differ almost triple in size.

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 25, 2011)

The disc1 does NOT contain livefs which is included in dvd1, dvd1 also has more packages.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 25, 2011)

Also note that *disc1* + *livefs* < 900 MB and the packages on *dvd1* may not be worth downloading almost 2 GB if 1) you'll install newer packages or 2) you'll install from ports.

The only disadvantage is that you need 2 CDs instead of 1 DVD.

Or you could use only 1 CD for *livefs*, download the contents of *disc1* separately* and do a manual installation.
The whole thing would probably be less than 500 MB.

* e.g. *base*, *catpages*, *doc*, *info*, *kernels*, *manpages* and *src*. Only *base* and *kernels* are needed, the rest is optional.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 25, 2011)

... or download memstick 1GB image which also contains livefs


----------

